# Mendip Shavings



## b34thomasevans (2 January 2010)

Hi, could I please have all your reviews on Mendip Wood Shavings including how much you pay, what type you use (e.g. large flake, soft wood) and how many you use a week.

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## PennyJ (2 January 2010)

Just gone up from £6,79 to £7.25.  That's large flake Mendips 1st grade.  1 to 2 bales a week.  They are my favourite shavings, much preferred to Bedmax which I think break down to dust much quicker.


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 January 2010)

I think New forest shavings are of same quality, last as long but are much cheaper! woud choose them over mendip anyday just because of the cost dif! I get mine frome mole valley for £5.80


----------



## Vizslak (2 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Just gone up from £6,79 to £7.25.  That's large flake Mendips 1st grade.  1 to 2 bales a week.  They are my favourite shavings, much preferred to Bedmax which I think break down to dust much quicker. 

[/ QUOTE ]













God I'm glad I live round the corner from mendip shavings!!! £7.25!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Their newflake shavings are exceptionally good shavings.


----------



## Liath (3 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
God I'm glad I live round the corner from mendip shavings!!! £7.25!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Their newflake shavings are exceptionally good shavings. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto that! I get mine direct from Mendip for £5 a bale! They aren't the 'top quality' ones in the branded packs, but they are still dust extracted, and I've never found anything nasty in them, so I'm not complaining.

I can't believe anywhere is charging over £7 for shavings 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I use the small flake shavings, no matter which grade I buy, because I find them eaiser to muck out, I deep litter too, and find they make a nicer base and are easier to dig out in the long run.

My mare is in for around 18hours a day at the moment, and I'm still only using a bale every six days.


----------



## Dovorian (3 January 2010)

I've found it hard to find shavings much under £7 in East Kent - recently saw them for £8.65 in a local tack shop/feed store!   Hence gone down the rubber matting route for my 2 now!


----------



## Ems147 (3 January 2010)

Depending where we buy them - we have 3 options - they range from £7.00 to £8.99 per bale.

For this reason we have made the move to straw for as many of the ponies who can be on straw.


----------



## spaniel (3 January 2010)

Liath am I right in hearing that Mendip are not going to produce the small flake shavings anymore?


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 January 2010)

Are medip the ones down Charterhouse??
I'm not on shavings but if I need to be I think I'll go and pick them up from there at £5 a bale. I think they're somehwere between £7-8 at local feed merchants.


----------



## b34thomasevans (3 January 2010)

Thanks guys, whats the new flake like (e.g soft/hard) and is it easy to much out?


----------



## b34thomasevans (3 January 2010)

Oh and also does anyone have any pics of their horses mendip beds?


----------



## Vizslak (3 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Are medip the ones down Charterhouse??
I'm not on shavings but if I need to be I think I'll go and pick them up from there at £5 a bale. I think they're somehwere between £7-8 at local feed merchants. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yep charterhouse


----------



## Vizslak (3 January 2010)

The new flake is makes a nice bed and isn't as hard as bedmax IMO. They did really experiment with getting a decent soft large flake and have got it right. I only use because of pony with COPD, they really are very dust free. Personally for mucking out purposes I prefer standard flake beds, it is easier. I am now used to mucking out the new flake beds now though and for the dust free factor its obviously worth it. I may have a pic somewhere I will look!
ETA- the pony is a tidy chap and uses half a bale to a bale a week. His messy neighbour (really messy) who is on the same bedding to reduce dust for him is on 1-2 bales a week.


----------



## Vizslak (3 January 2010)

Found one, not the best pic in the world though sorry! Forgot to say price...delivered directly from mendip (which is only 2 mins down road from me) the new flakes cost me £5.50 a bale.


----------



## lizzib (6 January 2010)

There are a fair few of us on the Mendips then   Probably all snowed in today too lol.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (6 January 2010)

I am! Mendip large chip £6.50 bale delivered! I love my feed merchants!


----------

